# CBFM + Preseed = BFP!!!!!



## journey

I'm only 10 DPO today (my ticker is one day off) and I wasn't planning on testing till this morning but I actually took a test mid-morning yesterday and saw a verrrrrry faint line so I rushed to the store and bought a few more tests. Took two more yesterday afternoon and two more this morning - all :bfp:!!!:happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations! Healthy & Happy 9! :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

:wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!

yay - that is fantastic news! 

(I've just bought some preseed, so fingers crossed it will help us!)


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance: STICKY :dust:


----------



## helenbun2005

congrats!!!!!!! thats wonderful and early in your cycle so fantastic! x x


----------



## Lois

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Rumpskin

Brilliant news darling, congrats xxx


----------



## miel

congrats!


----------



## Sambatiki

YEYYY!!! CONGRATS!!! :happydance: :dance:

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy !!


----------



## biteable

Well done hun,i swear by the cbfm xx


----------



## noddysgirl84

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

CONGRATULATIONS!
Gotta love that pre-seed :)


----------



## Lu28

Woohoo, congratulations!!!!! So pleased for you sweetie!!

:happydance::dance::yipee::happydance::dance::yipee::happydance::dance::yipee:
:happydance::dance::yipee::happydance::dance::yipee::happydance::dance::yipee:
:happydance::dance::yipee::happydance::dance::yipee::happydance::dance::yipee:
:happydance::dance::yipee::happydance::dance::yipee::happydance::dance::yipee:

Come join us in first tri!!


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats well done :) . x.


----------



## techi_girly

Congratulations babe, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 mths. Yey to Preseed, I used it too this mth and got a :bfp:

xx :hug:


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations!!


----------



## tansey

congrats!! xx


----------



## Newbie77

Congratulations, hope you have a happy and healthy 9ish months! x.


----------



## Farie

Honey that's fab :hug:
Congrats


----------



## Dee_H

YAY Journey...congrats to you hun!!! Gotta love preseed eh!! We got our :bfp: using it the first time!!!:hugs:Have a great 9 months!!


----------



## wishing4ababy

congratulations hun. :hugs:


----------



## yaya

https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj211/Rachellejoychadwick/Congratulations-1.gif

Yaya xx


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats


----------



## maz

congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## Logiebear

Was sure I had already replied to this but nevermind!! Must be my pregnancy brain kicking in already!! lol

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/156/156882g82qpu0ale.gif


----------



## embojet

Congratulations x


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS xxXxx


----------



## Nicnac

Big congrats. :happydance:

Hope you have a very H&H 9 months

:hug:


----------



## Hopeful3

Congrats :happydance::happydance: Preseed seemed to have helped us too:bfp::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lousielou

Fantastic news sweetie - a huge congratulations! :D


----------



## Suzanne

Fantastic news my sweet woohooo! Have a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Holly21

Congratulations on your :bfp: :hug: :happydance:


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://xs3.xoospace.com/myspace/graphics/25065.gif


----------

